# photos: 25 hottest nba wives - Paul Gasol's wife at 13



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Who do you think are the top 3?

http://www.hoopsvibe.com/gossip/articles/82724-the-nbas-25-hottest-wives-and-girlfriends


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

AK-47's wife should be #1 simply for the golden ticket clause in their marriage contract...even if AK has never cashed it in


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Jason Kidd has a wife now?


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Boy Jason Kidd gets around, doesn't he? His name appears more than once on this list.

C'mon guys, I know it's popular to hate on Eva b/c she's arguably the most famous celeb on this list and is overshowed on ESPN, but c'mon, she's higher than 15. Chick #5 and #10 are ranked too high.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'd move Eva up in that list. Damn, Devin Harris' wife is hot.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

How about scottie pippen's and brent barry's wife?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Wayne Ellington's girl is to low. She's better looking than half the girls on the list/


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

Well done Dan Gadzuric.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Laker Freak said:


> Wayne Ellington's girl is to low. She's better looking than half the girls on the list/


Yeah, she'd be in my top 10.

Just realised the title, Paul Gasol?


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

edabomb said:


> Well done Dan Gadzuric.


yeah, his girl is too low on this list.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn Devin Harris... Must be nice to be rich and in the NBA


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Matt Bonner out-punted his coverage so to speak










And thank god Lala isn't on this list...overrated as hell


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Damn Devin Harris... Must be nice to be rich and in the NBA


I'm guessing the carpet doesn't match the drapes on this one...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am probably sure she does not have carpet down there...


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I am probably sure she does not have carpet down there...


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Yep, Ellingtons girl is hot as heck. I think the most underrated.
****ing NBA players though, dating supermodels and former Miss Universes and ****.
Jason Kidd is a pimp, not only does his name come up 3 times but he also dumped Gabrielle Union at one point in front of her dad.


----------



## simply_amazing (Aug 23, 2009)

Post a picture of your girlfriend. That's right, it's the palm of your hand. 



VBM said:


> I'm guessing the carpet doesn't match the drapes on this one...


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

simply_amazing said:


> Post a picture of your girlfriend. That's right, it's the palm of your hand.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I wish I was an NBA star and got to crush some of these chicks. 

J.Kidd you the man.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

adriana lima is number one. That list is stupid.they had like three of brands ex girlfriends on that list.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

There's a point where this list actually gets hotter the further the lower you go down. Props to Kidd. He's to the NBA what Tom Brady is to the NFL and Derek Jeter is to the MLB. I'm sure RStar can tell us who the pimp is in the NHL.


----------

